# Don't Smoke Crystal Meth



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2011)

Don’t Smoke Crystal Meth, Especially If You’re Insecure About Your Appearance | The Unzipped Fly

It makes you ugly.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

Everytime I did it I had a blast. Great sex, great times. Those idiots give drugs a bad name and are the perfect symbols for government propaganda.

You could do the same in regards to alcohol.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2011)

This is the perfect time for a sorry for partying comment.  If only I didn't swear that off months ago...

You got me.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2011)

You've tried crystal meth?  sarcasm, yes?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2011)

Smoked, snorted and injected


----------



## ROID (May 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Smoked, snorted and injected



I always add a gram or two of meth to my homebrewed gear.

come on ??? how bad can meth be ?


----------



## ovr40 (May 29, 2011)

ok


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2011)

I have smoked and snorted shit piles of it, but never injected. I consider myself to be in an elite class of drug users who can do whatever I wanted as hard as I wanted, but have the strength of will to walk away once it stopped being fun. But, meth grabbed me by the balls and didn't stop squeezing until I beat it off of me with a stick. That meant moving to another city and leaving my druggy friends and druggy bitch girlfriend without even saying bye. 

What can I say, meth is my achilles heel.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Smoked, snorted and injected



Same, and the only friends and family who ever found out were the ones I trusted enough that I could tell without them judging me. Apart from that they would have never known otherwise and I've got a close family.
Some people are able to learn their limits or at least realise their limits when it becomes apparent and some cannot stop nomatter where it leads them. 
I don't do drugs much anymore however when I do I enjoy it a lot.

"I've had good times on drugs, that's a fact. I've had bad times on  drugs, too, ok? But I've had good and bad relationships...and I'm not  giving up pussy." ~ Bill Hicks


----------



## LAM (May 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I have smoked and snorted shit piles of it, but never injected. I consider myself to be in an elite class of drug users who can do whatever I wanted as hard as I wanted, but have the strength of will to walk away once it stopped being fun. But, meth grabbed me by the balls and didn't stop squeezing until I beat it off of me with a stick. That meant moving to another city and leaving my druggy friends and druggy bitch girlfriend without even saying bye.
> 
> What can I say, meth is my achilles heel.



I first learned of this drug in the 80's when one of my best friends dropped out of HS and started working at a pizza shop, the guys there were very bad influences on him.  back then we called it crank and it was almost never found in the crystal form where it resembles "glass", I don't remember anyone ever smoking it back then

it has a great effect on dopamine in the brain

you can get a surprising amount of work done on meth and in high quality, pretty much the exact opposite effects of crack cocaine.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 29, 2011)

I got attached to those Adderall.  Like Lam said, your boss will give you a raise for the amount of work you can get done on the stuff.  Its cheap too.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2011)

LAM said:


> I first learned of this drug in the 80's when one of my best friends dropped out of HS and started working at a pizza shop, the guys there were very bad influences on him. back then we called it crank and it was almost never found in the crystal form where it resembles "glass", I don't remember anyone ever smoking it back then
> 
> it has a great effect on dopamine in the brain
> 
> you can get a surprising amount of work done on meth and in high quality, pretty much the exact opposite effects of crack cocaine.


 
I aced my Masters Thesis methed out of my mind


----------



## jhud25 (May 30, 2011)

why would you try this stuff


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2011)

because it is a fun activity shumnuts


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2011)

I'd never try it, just for it's reputation.
I have done cocaine and addy.

But my dad has a bad addiction back in his day to this shit... ended up weighing 135lbs @ 6'2".
Yikes.


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 30, 2011)

Oh good ol glass, tina,crystall, whatever its called now..god I had great times with that dirty bitch..sex is amazing. Meth really gets you doin freaky shit in the bedroom..plus you can get a weeks worth of work done in a day or two...


----------



## Gena Marie (May 30, 2011)

What what I have seen, it is a harsh yet quick way to lose weight.


----------



## vortrit (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, if you're going to do it inject it.


----------



## tommygunz (May 30, 2011)

Done a shitload myself. Why you ask? Because I was a dumb fuck, period. Got that motherfucker off my back years ago, hardest thing I ever did.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 30, 2011)

My Thai girlfriend and I got on the meth once and she sucked my dick for 12 hours straight, no joke. 

















It was one of the worst nights in my life.


----------



## LAM (May 30, 2011)

the only time in my life that I had a multiple orgasm was on meth..dam it!


----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2011)

I will do amphetamines, but I have seen people drop out of life on meth, same with opiates, I can do any of them and not get hooked, but I have seen people get lost in heroin.  But I also don't like doing any drug that puts me out of my mind except psychedelics and when I used to drink, now I need functionality and to be able to handle my responsibilities the next day.

Also people I have known who got into meth turned into complete assholes, you don't want them around when they are high cause they are annoying and stupid....


----------



## LAM (May 31, 2011)

jhud25 said:


> why would you try this stuff



I have always been a "calculated risk" taker when it comes to taking drugs, etc.  I've never put anything in my body w/o doing sufficient research on that specific substance.  even in HS when my buddies decided we were going to try shrooms for the first time the upcoming weekend, I spent 3 days in the library (no Internets in the early 80's) after school that week doing research and actually handed out a 2 page paper on it's short/long term effects that Friday to them.

from my own person experiences with drugs and alcohol over many years I have come to find out that those with self-discipline problems do not do very well "trying" out either of these things.


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> "I've had good times on drugs, that's a fact. I've had bad times on  drugs, too, ok? But I've had good and bad relationships...and I'm not  giving up pussy." ~ Bill Hicks



William Melvin "_Bill_" _Hicks_ (December 16, 1961 – February 26, 1994) died of pancreatic cancer at the age of 32.

From Wikipedia

Which leads me to the question... 

*What causes pancreatic cancer?*

            While it is virtually impossible to tell what caused a specific  person to develop pancreatic cancer, there are some important  principles of cancer biology that can help us understand why pancreatic  cancer develops, and large population-based studies help us understand  the many risk factors for this disease.

       Pancreatic cancer is fundamentally a disease caused by damage  to the DNA (mutations).  These mutations can be inherited from mom or  dad, or they can be acquired as we age.  First, let us look at the  inherited mutations.  Remember that we have two copies of each gene -  one copy we inherit from mom, the other copy we inherit from dad.  Most  individuals with an inherited cancer syndrome inherit one mutant copy  (let us say from dad) and one intact (normal) copy (let us say from mom)  of a cancer associated gene.  As they age, some of these people will  damage the good copy of the gene (the copy they got from mom) in a cell  in their pancreas.  That cell will have two bad copies of the gene, and,  as a result, that cell in the pancreas will grow into a cancer.  It  doesn’t mean that everyone with an inherited predisposition will get  cancer, it means that since they only have one copy of the gene, they  are more likely to get cancer. 

I like to think of it using the analogy  of the space shuttle, with the shuttle standing in for a person, and  computers on the space shuttle standing in for genes.  Normally the  shuttle goes into space with a computer and a back-up for that computer.   Only  if both computers break is there a problem.  For people with a  genetic predisposition to pancreatic cancer, it is like going up into  space with one good computer and one bad computer.  If something goes  wrong with the one good computer, they are in trouble.

              The second way we can damage our DNA is with our behavior.  The  carcinogens in cigarette smoke can damage our DNA.  If the carcinogens  damage a key cancer-associated gene in a cell in the pancreas, then that  cell may grow into a cancer.  Simply put, don’t smoke! The third way our DNA gets damaged is by chance.  This is probably the  least satisfying explanation, but it is true.  Every cell in our body  (and there are trillions of them!) contains a 23 chromosomes and these  23 chromosomes contain 3 billion base-pairs of DNA.  

Every time a cell  divides it has to copy all of that DNA (so that it can make a daughter  cell with a full complement of DNA).  The DNA copying machinery in cells  is pretty darn good, but it is not perfect.  Occasionally mistakes are  made.  On one hand, this is good from a population or species  perspective, because these mistakes allow for evolution to occur (if we  copied our DNA perfectly we would not evolve!).  If one of these chance  errors in copying (DNA mutations)  damage a key cancer-associated gene  in a cell in the pancreas, then that cell may grow into a cancer.

To summarize, pancreatic  cancer is caused by DNA mutations, and there are three ways that we can  damage our DNA.  We can be born with a DNA mutation inherited from mom  or dad, we can do something, like smoke, that damages our DNA, or our  DNA can be damaged by chance.

       The second way to answer the question about what causes  pancreatic cancer is to ask what are the risk factors for pancreatic  cancer?    Some of the risk factors include:


*Cigarette smoking:*  Smoking doubles the risk of pancreatic cancer. Smoking is also  associated with early age at diagnosis, and, very importantly, the risk  of pancreatic cancer drops close to normal in people who quit smoking.   Simply put, cigarette smoking is the leading preventable cause of  pancreatic cancer.  In fact, some scientists have estimated that one in  four, or one in five cases of pancreatic cancer are caused by smoking  cigarettes.
*Age: *The risk of developing pancreatic cancer increases with age. Over 80% of the cases develop between the ages of 60 and 80.
*Race:* Studies in the United States have shown that  pancreatic cancer is more common in the African  American population  than it is in the white population.  Some of this increased risk may be  due to socioeconomic factors and to cigarette smoking.
*Gender: *Cancer of the pancreas is more common in men than in women.  Men are more likely to smoke than women.
*Religious background:* Pancreatic cancer is  proportionally more common in Ashkenazi Jews than the rest of the  population. This may be because of a particular inherited mutation in  the breast cancer gene (BRCA2) which runs in some Ashkenazi Jewish  families.
*Chronic pancreatitis:* Long-term inflammation of the pancreas (pancreatitis) has been linked to cancer of the pancreas.
*Diabetes:* Diabetes is both a symptom of pancreatic  cancer, and long-standing adult-onset diabetes also increases the risk  of pancreatic cancer.
*Obesity:* Obesity significantly increases the risk of pancreatic cancer.
*Diet:* Diets high in meats, cholesterol fried foods  and nitrosamines may increase risk, while diets high in fruits and  vegetables reduce risk. Folate may be protective.
*Genetics:*  As mentioned earlier, a  number of  inherited cancer syndromes increase the risk of pancreatic cancer.   These include inherited mutations in the BRCA2, FAMMM, PalB2 or  Peutz-Jeghers genes.
From *What Causes Pancreatic Cancer?*


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 31, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Everytime I did it I had a blast. Great sex, great times. Those idiots give drugs a bad name and are the perfect symbols for government propaganda.
> 
> You could do the same in regards to alcohol.



IDK, when you see how many people have ruined their lives with it, why try it in the first place?  I tried coke a few times in my early 20s.  But, I could see how easily someone could get hooked on in, in the way it keeps you awake all night and makes you want moar to keep going.  So, after a coupla fun all niters, I said "fuck that."  There's really nothing fun about going to bed at 2am and staring at the ceiling all nite until the birds start chirping.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 31, 2011)

I know a lot of drug users and smokers and I'm yet to meet a single person who died at such a young age (excluding overdoses).  Bill had quit drugs for many years previously and his only vice was cigarette smoking. He smoked a lot however he had managed to quit smoking for some time before he got diagnosed with cancer.

Another thing was that Bill was often speaking out against the banning of drugs such as marijuana and mushrooms. Drugs that clearly do not pose a threat to society if used responsibly. 

Thanks for the post Curt. I miss Bill and it makes sad that he was taken at such a young age. He really did have a lot more to offer, especially post 9/11.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 31, 2011)

I wouldn't touch it.  But, I'm past those experimenting days.  My only drug of choice these days is bruhaha.  That's more than enough to deal with.


----------



## LAM (May 31, 2011)

Curt James said:


> While it is virtually impossible to tell what caused a specific  person to develop pancreatic cancer, there are some important  principles of cancer biology that can help us understand why pancreatic  cancer develops, and large population-based studies help us understand  the many risk factors for this disease.



these questions and others will come in the future as the study of epigenetics devlops and more data is collected.  lifestyle choices in exercise, the diet, stress and environmental factors (air pollution rural vs metro), etc. all effect brother & sister,(siblings) from the same parents/DNA differently.

this is why I have never had much empathy for those that claim the "fat gene" etc. is responsible for massive weight gain/high body fat, etc.  while one's DNA may be hardcoded to cause one to have a slower than normal say BMR the lifestyle choices in diet, exercise, etc. can supersede that.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 31, 2011)

LAM said:


> this is why I have never had much empathy for those that claim the "fat gene" etc. is responsible for massive weight gain/high body fat, etc.  while one's DNA may be hardcoded to cause one to have a slower than normal say BMR the lifestyle choices in diet, exercise, etc. can supersede that.




I've always found this concept interesting.  Particularly, when you look eating habits of overweight people versus thin people.  My brother has always carried around some extra weight, even as a child. Yet, before I started working out, I was a bean pole.  When I was 13, I was 6' and 130.  At 19, I had been working out for several years and I weighed 190 at 6'3 and had a 31" waist and was 8% bf.  I would eat weight gain shakes, 2 qtr pounders for lunch, anything to put on some weight.  But, I couldn't seem to gain an ounce.  

To this day, if I miss a couple meals, I will lose 5lbs easily.  Yet, my brother now weighs 255 at 6'.  When has worked out fairly religiously for 20 years like I have.  But, when he stops for a while, he gains weight.  When I stop for a while, I lose weight.  My brother can go on a diet, literally drinking a smoothy for breakfast, a salad for lunch with some grilled chicken, and an equally light dinner.  He will lose 20-30lbs, but can't get slim.  My dad was a big time runner also, when he was younger.  He ran 6-8 miles 5 days a week for years, but always carried a bit of a gut.  Yet, I'm pretty sure that if I'd been a runner, I'd have been emaciated.  This makes me wonder if there might not be something to the theory of a "fat gene".  Why do some of us struggle to keep weight on, yet some people can't get it off, short of going on a hunger strike?


----------



## LAM (May 31, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> This makes me wonder if there might not be something to the theory of a "fat gene".  Why do some of us struggle to keep weight on, yet some people can't get it off, short of going on a hunger strike?



no, I do believe in the "fat gene" but I think many use it as an excuse to just say fuck it, not exercise and eat shitty and just go with it vs doing everything they can to fight it (healthy lifestyle, etc.).

I have a sister 2 years older and our situation is similar to you and your brother.  both of us lifetime athletes but she gains weight looking at food and I can take a couple years off eat, fast food, cake/ice cream every day and gain 5-10 lbs of fat.  even when accounting just for my higher metabolism from substantially more LBM the differences in that aspect are great.


----------

